# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  صحافة وأخبار EURO 2008

## احساس المطر

مجموعتنـآ صعبـه كثيرا ً .. وفي هذهـ الحـآلـه قد نفوز عليهمـ 



 الفرحـه الكبيرهـ بـ التأهل الصعب تقريبـا ً .. جـآءت القرعـه وسقط لمنتخب الرومـآنـي
قي مجموعـه سميـّت الموت .. وهـي تضمـ " فـرنسـا & هولنـدآ & بطلة العآلمـ ايطـآليـآ "
فـ الفرحـه أصبحت حُزن في الشـوآرع الرومآننه .. بعـد وقوعهمـ بـ هذهـ المجموعه القويه ..

صـآنع العـآب فيورنتينـآ والمـُنتخب الرومـآني ادريـآن موتـو أبدى حزنـه ولعن حظهمـ السيء
وقـآل .. : " في يورو 2000 وقعنـآ في مجموعـه صعبـه أيضـا ًولعبنـآ جيدا ً.. واليومـ وقعنـآ
بـ مجموعـه أصعب وأقـوى لـ ذآ أنـآ والكـل يعلمـ أن هُنـآكـ مُنتخبين سـ يعـودآ لـ المنـزل وانـآ
أعرف أن الكـل يرشحنـآ لـ الخروج .. لكـن نحن سـ نكـآفح من أجـل فعل أي شيء بـ البطوله "
من ثمـ تكلـّمـ موتـو عن فرص مُنتخبـه بـ الفوز على أحـد الفرق في مجموعتهمـ حين قـآل .. : "
إذآ فُزنـآ على المنتخب الفرنسـي .. سـ يعطينـآ الدآلإـع لــ الفوز على المنتخبين الإيطـآلـي و
الهولندي .. هذآ مـآ قـآله القــآئـد كرستيـآن تشيفو " .

----------


## احساس المطر

الدآهيـه [ Mourinho ] .. : " أعتقـد أن هذهـ السنـه قد تكون سنة الإسبـآن 




مُدرب الإنتر اجديـد .. بعد تعينـه كــ مدرب قبل الضجـه التي كآنت على سؤآل من
سـ يدرّب " مورينيو " الآن تفرّغ هو لـ التصريـع عن بطولة اليورو 2008 ..
والكـل يتسآئـل هل ســ يعمل ضجـه أيضـا ًهُنـآ في بطولة اليورو ؟! ..

يعتقد " مورينيو " أن اللاعبين الإسبـآن همـ من افضل الأجيـآل التي مرت عليهمـ
لــ ذآ همـ يستطيعون عمـل شبء مـآ بـ البطولـه .. حيث أكمل البرتغـآلي .. :" إنهم
جدا ًأقويـآء من جآنب االنوآدي .. لكن بـ الفترهـ الأخيرهـ همـ ليسوا أقويـآء بـ الجآنب
الوطني حقيقتـا ً.. ولكن هذهـ المرهـ أعتقد قـآدرين أن يعملوهـآ .. لديهمـ لاعبون آئعون جدا

----------


## احساس المطر

رسـمـيـاً " جيانلوجي بوفون قائد الآتزوري في اليورو .. بدلاً من فابيو 



وفق آخر الأخبار القادمة من معسكر منتخب الآتزوري .. وبعد تأكد غياب القائد فابيو كانافارو عن اليورو
تعددت الأسئلة في من سيكون خليفته في حمل شارة الكابتن .. التساؤلات اكثرها كانت تجول حول نجمي اليوفي
جيانلوجي بوفون وأليساندروا دل بييرو .. وبالفعل تأكد رسمياً أن جيانلوجي بوفون هو قائد الآتزوري في اليورو
هذا ما صرح به السيد البرتو دونادوني وقال أن هذا القرار كان باجماع وموافقة جميع عناصر الفريق الذين اتفقوا على جيجي

----------


## احساس المطر

كبار خارج الخدمة ضحية فلسفات المدربين 

نتظر مشجعو الفرق الـ16 المشاركة في نهائيات كأس أوروبا 2008 لكرة القدم بفارغ الصبر خروج المدربين لإعلان أسماء أصحاب الحظ السعيد الذين سيكون بإمكانهم تسجيل حضورهم في ثاني اكبر البطولات بعد كأس العالم





وفي موازاة الإثارة التي اختلجت نفوس المشجعين، كان التوتر هو سيد الموقف عند اللاعبين وخصوصا عند أولئك الذين عاشوا مرحلة غير مستقرة مع منتخباتهم جعلتهم في حال ترقب طوال شهر كامل.

الاسباني راوول غونزاليز والفرنسي دافيد تريزيغيه والبرتغالي مانيش والايطالي فيليبو اينزاغي وغيرهم من النجوم المعروفين على الساحة العالمية لن يحزموا حقائبهم باتجاه سويسرا والنمسا بل سيكون جهاز التلفزيون رفيقهم الأول خلال البطولة القارية مع غصة وخيبة وامتعاض في آن معا من قرار مدربي منتخباتهم الوطنية الذين كانت لهم حسابات مغايرة هذه المرة.

وإذ تعددت الآراء حول صحة قرارات هؤلاء المدربين من عدمها فانه يمكن الجزم بأنهم اتخذوها بشجاعة تامة من دون إعارة أي اهتمام للانتقادات التي انهالت عليهم بشكل كبير، ربما متسلحين بتجارب سابقة لمدربين كسبوا رهاناتهم رغم انه معلوم أن قرارات الفنيين لا تكون دائما في محلها.


راوول وتريزيغيه

لا يختلف اثنان على أن قضيتي راوول وتريزيغيه هما الأكثر إثارة للجدل في اسبانيا وفرنسا على التوالي، وذلك بغض النظر عن اسمي اللاعبين والسمعة الطيبة التي أحيطت بهما طوال مسيرتهما.

المسألة الأساس في موضوع استبعاد مدرب منتخب اسبانيا لويس اراغونيس لراوول ومدرب فرنسا ريمون دومينيك لتريزيغيه، جاءت بعكس المنطق المعتمد بحسب البعض والقائل إن اللاعبين الذين يقدمون أداء طيبا مع أنديتهم يشقون طريقهم إلى منتخباتهم الوطنية.

وقد اختلف الأمر هذه المرة عندما سار المدربان بعكس التيار، إذ لم تشفع أهداف "الماتادور" الـ18 التي قادت فريقه ريال مدريد إلى الاحتفاظ بلقب الدوري الاسباني في إقناع اراغونيس بقدراته، كما أن أهداف "تريزيغول" الـ20 مع يوفنتوس في الدوري الايطالي لم تبدل من الرأي السلبي الذي رأه دومينيك في اللاعب منذ وصوله إلى سدة الإشراف على منتخب "الديوك".

لكن ما هي الأسباب التي ستحرم عشاق المستديرة حول العالم من رؤية نجمين اعتبرا في فترة من الفترات من العناصر التي لا يمكن مجرد التفكير حتى في إبعادها عن التشكيلة الأساسية؟


رؤية اراغونيس

يبرر اراغونيس قرار إبعاده لراوول بأن الأخير الذي سطع نجمه في سن صغيرة أخذ فرصته لإثبات جدارته على الساحة الدولية من دون أن يتمكن من رفع اسبانيا إلى مستوى التحدي.

ولم يعن للمدرب العجوز شيئا اضطلاع راوول بدور القائد للمنتخب الأحمر الذي نصب نفسه هدافا تاريخيا له (44 هدفا)، وقد اغفل تماما أن مشكلة ارتباط اسم صاحب القميص رقم 7 بالمنتخبات التي وجدت الخيبة دون سواها لم تكن منوطة به فقط بل بخيارات أسلافه المدربين والمجموعة التي لعبت حول راوول حيث كان الأبرز بين عناصرها في مناسبات عدة.

وعموما، يعتبر راوول بنظر الكثيرين مظلوما لأن اسبانيا أصلا لم تعرف منصات التتويج سوى مرة واحدة عندما أحرزت البطولة القارية العام 1964، وذلك رغم إنجابها وفرة من النجوم الذين تركوا ذكريات كروية رائعة.


فلسفة دومينيك

أما تريزيغيه فقصة أخرى لان دومينيك له فلسفة مغايرة عن بقية المدربين الذين مروا على المنتخب الفرنسي في الأعوام القريبة الماضية، فهو بدا أنه ليس لديه مشكلة حقيقية مع اللاعب بل استدعاه في بعض المناسبات للانضمام إلى زملائه في كليرفونتين (المقر التقليدي للمنتخب في فرنسا).

ويعتنق دومينيك فلسفة الاعتماد على اللاعبين الشبان قدر الإمكان وخصوصا أولئك الذين راقب نموهم خلال إشرافه على منتخب الشباب، وهو يهوى بشكل خاص تركيب خليط يجمع بين عناصر الخبرة الطويلة في الملاعب أمثال ليليان تورام وكلود ماكيليلي الذين رفض طلبهم الاعتزال دوليا، وحيوية الشبان المتحمسين لبلوغ ما سبقهم إليه ميشال بلاتيني وزين الدين زيدان.

وذهب تريزيغيه ضحية هذه الفلسفة ليحتل مكانه كريم بنزيما ومهاجم سانت اتيان الصاعد باتيفمبي غوميس، وهما نظرا إلى الأول مثالا أعلى بعد لعبه دورا مؤثرا في فوز فرنسا بكأس العالم 1998 على أرضها، وكذلك بتسجيله الهدف الذهبي في مرمى ايطاليا والذي منح الأولى اللقب الأوروبي بعد عامين أي 2000.


حيرة دونادوني

ولا يحسد مدرب ايطاليا روبرتو دونادوني على موقفه عندما قرر تسمية مهاجميه، وخصوصا أن التألق غير الطبيعي لاليساندرو دل بييرو هداف الدوري الايطالي وعودة انطونيو كاسانو إلى مستواه أجبرته على مراجعة حساباته الهجومية التي وضعها أصلا حول هداف الدوري الألماني مع بايرن ميونيخ لوكا طوني والصاعد فابيو كوالياريلا الذي يعد مستقبل الكرة الايطالية.

من هنا، وجد اينزاغي الهداف التاريخي لمسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا الباب موصدا أمامه، وهو القرار الذي لم يعجبه إطلاقا فانتقد دونادوني بشدة تماما على غرار ما فعله هاكان سوكور تجاه مدرب تركيا فاتح تيريم، لكن يبدو أن الاثنين نسيا سنة ولادتهما أي تقدمهما في السن.


حسم سكولاري

ولا يجد مدرب منتخب البرتغال البرازيلي لويز فليبي سكولاري عادة مشكلة في إبعاد النجوم عن صفوفه، إذ لا ينسى أحدا كيف تجاهل ضم الهداف المعروف روماريو إلى "السيليساو" في مونديال 2002 وعاد بعدها كاسبا رهانه بنجمة خامسة لبلاده.

لذا فهو أبدى جرأة في الاستغناء عن مانيش الذي كان احد ابرز لاعبيه في كأس العالم الأخيرة، لكن خيار الأخير الخاطئ في الانتقال إلى اتلتيكو مدريد الاسباني ومنه إلى إنتر ميلان الايطالي من دون أن يثبت نفسه كلفه مركزه في المنتخب "النبيذي" حيث سيحضر شقيقه جورج ريبيرو لاعب بوافيستا.

ولأسباب ليس لها ارتباط بقرارات المدربين سيفتقد لاعبون مميزون إلى طعم "يورو 2008"، ولعل أبرزهم على الإطلاق هداف التصفيات الايرلندي الشمالي ديفيد هيلي لعدم تأهل بلاده، ووصيفه الكرواتي البرازيلي الأصل ادواردو دا سيلفا بعد تعرضه لإصابة رهيبة مع فريقه ارسنال الانكليزي، لكن رغم ذلك بقي هناك بعض المفاجآت السارة وأبرزها على الإطلاق سيكون ظهور هنريك لارسون بالقيمص السويدي بعد سنتين على اعتزاله دوليا!

----------


## احساس المطر

إنجلترا منتخب الخائبين علياء لا مضمون له 


 يهضم الانكليز حتى الآن عجزهم عن التأهل إلى كأس أوروبا 2008، ورغم تلطيف سمعتهم بتأهل ثلاثة أندية إلى نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا وإحراز مانشستر يونايتد اللقب على حساب تشلسي في نهائي موسكو، إلا أن أبناء الملكة اليزابيت الثانية سيغيبون لأول مرة عن الكأس القارية منذ 1984.



قد لطخ فريق المدرب ستيف ماكلارين سمعة "الأسود"، وكانت الخسارة الأخيرة في التصفيات أمام كرواتيا 2-3 على ملعب "ويمبلي" عقر دار الانكليز ومسرح أمجادهم، مذلة أمام الجماهير التي لطالما افتخرت بعراقة منتخبها، والتي ستغيب عن شوارع المدن السويسرية والنمسوية الأسابيع المقبلة.

أضحى ماكلارين أضحوكة البلاد، وظهر تحت أمطار لندن عاجزاً عن مقاومة الكروات، ومتفرجاً ساذجاً على هزيمة بلاده، ليقال سريعا من منصبه ويستبدل بمدرب من العيار الثقيل يصنفه بعض النقاد كأفضل مدرب في العالم هو الايطالي فابيو كابيللو.


دوري النجوم ومنتخب الضعفاء

في المقابل، تختلف سمعة الدوري الانكليزي الممتاز الأكثر شهرة ولمعانا في أوروبا والعالم عن سمعة المنتخب الوطني، والملفت أن "الدوري الأجمل في العالم" هو الأكثر تمثيلا في النمسا وسويسرا من حيث عدد اللاعبين المشاركين بعد "البوندسليغه" الألمانية، وذلك رغم غياب انكلترا، إذ أن الـ"برميير ليغ" هو ارض خصبة لاستقبال جواهر الكرة العالمية بجنيهات استرلينية تقدم لهم أسبوعيا على أطباق ذهبية.

البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو هو أسطورة حية في نادي مانشستر يونايتد، والاسباني فرناندو توريس هداف قاتل لنادي ليفربول، والألماني ميكايل بالاك هو جالب الحظ لتشلسي في نهاية الموسم المنصرم، والفرنسي كلود ماكيليلي هو ضابط إيقاع وسط الأخير، أما الهولندي أدوين فان در سار فهو حارس عرين مانشستر يونايتد بطل الدوري المحلي وأوروبا.

وتضم معظم المنتخبات المشاركة في أوروبا 2008 لاعبا واحداً على الأقل محترفا في الدوري الانكليزي، باستثناء بعضها مثل رومانيا وروسيا وإيطاليا, لهذا تعتبر هجمة اللاعبين الأجانب عبر بحر المانش أحد الأسباب لتدني مستوى اللاعبين المحليين، وعدم فتح المجال أمامهم لكي ينالوا خبرة البطولات الكبيرة على المستوى الأول وبالتالي يساعدوا المنتخب الانكليزي على التأهل ثم التألق في البطولات الكبيرة.


ندرة المحليين

أقل من 4 لاعبين من أصل 10 شاركوا في الدوري الممتاز كانوا مواطنين انكليز، في وقت تنخفض فيه هذه النسبة لدى الأندية الكبيرة مثل تشلسي ومانشستر يونايتد وليفربول وخصوصا آرسنال الذي يعتبر انكليزيا في الاسم فقط.
ويصب تقرير حديث للاتحاد الانكليزي في الاتجاه ذاته، إذ يعتبر أن "عدد اللاعبين الانكليز القادرين على تمثيل البلاد غير كاف"، في وقت حذر فيه منقذ الانكليز المنتظر المدرب كابيللو من ضعف خزان اللاعبين وانه غير قادر على اجتراح 
المعجزات.


مستقبل رمادي

حدد الاتحاد الانكليزي هدفا مستقبليا للمدرب كابيللو بالتأهل إلى نصف نهائي كأس العالم 2010 أو كأس أوروبا 2012، وحذا حذو الاتحاد الفرنسي في بناء مركز وطني للتدريب ينتهي العمل به عام 2010 بالقرب من مدينة مانشستر، يكون على صورة مركز كليرفونتين العصري والذي يبعد 50 كلم عن العاصمة الفرنسية باريس.

لم تظهر حتى الآن التغييرات المتوقعة في تشكيلة كابيللو التي خاض بها المباريات الودية الأخيرة، في حين تحث الصحافة المدرب المحنك على استدعاء أسماء شابة جديدة مثل غابريال اغبونلاهور ونايجل ريو كوكر واشلي يونغ.

المحطة المقبلة للانكليز ستكون تصفيات كأس العالم 2010، وفيها سيدخلون مخدرين جراء صفعة التصفيات المرة التي أنزلتهم من عليائهم التاريخي وجعلتهم منتخب الخائبين دون منازع ولعل ما يشفع فيهم حتى الآن رصيدهم التاريخي أو هذا العلياء الذي يعتبر سيف ذو حدّين من جهة يبقي الإنكليز كاسم بين الكبار ومن أخرى لا يرحمهم عند أي زلّة.

----------


## احساس المطر

كريستيانو رونالدو متعطش للمزيد من المجد 
اعتبر البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو نجم مانشستر يونايتد الانكليزي أن نهائيات كأس أوروبا ستشكل الفرصة المثالية بالنسبة له من أجل دخول التاريخ.





وأكد رونالدو، الذي سطر موسماً استثنائياً مع مانشستر هذا الموسم وقاده للفوز بلقب الدوري المحلي ومسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا، في حديث للموقع الرسمي لكأس أوروبا أنه يملك الطاقة الكافية من أجل قيادة البرتغال للمجد، مضيفا " أشعر أنه باستطاعتي أن أحقق شيئاً في كأس أوروبا 2008. أتطلع بشوق لخوض المسابقة وإعطاء أفضل ما عندنا وسنحقق حينها نتائج جيدة".

ورأى رونالدو (23 عاماً) أن منتخب البرتغال تطور بطريقة ستجعله يخطو خطوة إضافية عما فعل في النسخة السابقة التي احتضنتها بلاده عام 2004 حيث خسر النهائي أمام اليونان.

وتابع أفضل لاعب في الدوري الانكليزي لهذا الموسم "تطور الفريق أصبح ايجابياً جداً، أعتقد أننا تطورنا مقارنة مع فريق 2004 كما أظهرنا في مونديال 2006".

وأشار رونالدو إلى أن مدرب المنتخب البرازيلي فيليبي سكولاري لعب دوراً أساسياً في تطوير أداء البرتغاليين مما ساهم في تأهلهم إلى دور الأربعة في مونديال 2006 وهو الذي قاد بلاده للقب مونديال 2002 في كوريا الجنوبية واليابان.

وأضاف النجم البرتغالي "ظهر هذا التطور في التصفيات المؤهلة إلى كأس أوروبا 2008 وندين بهذا الأمر إلى الطاقم الفني والمدرب بشكل خاص، نملك الكثير من الخبرة واكتسبنا الكثير من الأمور".

واعتبر رونالدو أنه شخصياً تطور أيضا خلال الأعوام الأربعة الأخيرة أي منذ نهائي كأس أوروبا 2004، مضيفاًَ "على الصعيد الشخصي، نضجت كثيراً كلاعب مع فريقي كما مع المنتخب. إنني محاط بلاعبين رائعين ومن السهل أن تصبح أفضل عندما تكون في وضع مماثل لأنه بإمكانك أن تستمتع بكرة القدم. نحن دائماً نتعلم".

وختم رونالدو حديثه لموقع "كأس أوروبا 2008" بقوله إنه لا يشعر بأي ضغط جراء التوقعات التي تنتظر منه أن ينقل تألقه من الصعيد المحلي في انكلترا والأوروبي في مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا إلى نهائيات كأس أوروبا، مضيفاً "أعتقد أنني سجلت اسمي في تاريخ الدوري البرتغالي وأنا أواصل تحقيق هذا الأمر على الصعيد الأوروبي والعالمي لكنه بإمكاننا دائماً أن نتطور. أمامي الكثير لكنني أشعر بالسعادة لوجودي ضمن مجموعة تساعدني على التقدم دائماً كشخص ولاعب. التاريخ يصنع نفسه عبر عدة أعوام وليس بلحظة وحيدة، لكنني أعتقد أنني على المسار الصحيح".

يذكر أن رونالدو سجل 41 هدفا في مختلف المسابقات مع مانشستر هذا الموسم و31 هدفا في الدوري ليعادل الرقم القياسي من حيث عدد الأهداف المسجلة في موسم واحد في الدوري الانكليزي منذ انطلاق الدرجة الممتازة موسم 92-93 والذي يملكه مهاجم نيوكاسل السابق الن شيرر.

واختير النجم البرتغالي أفضل لاعب في الدوري الانكليزي هذا العام من قبل الصحافيين الرياضيين متقدماً على هداف ليفربول الدولي الإسباني فرناندو توريس، وحارس مرمى بورتسموث ديفيد جيمس.

----------


## احساس المطر

[ الغضب يزداد على كيليني بعد تدخله الثاني على كاسانو ! ]





ضمن تدريبات المنتخب الإيطالي الأخيرة هذا اليوم بدأ الغضب يزداد على المدافع جورجيو كيليني بعد أن تدخل وبشدة على المهاجم الشاب انطونيو كاسانو.


وكان هذا التدخل هو الثاني لكيليني بعد أن تدخل على القائد كانافارو مما اضطر للمدرب دونادوني بأن يبدله بجامبريني ، ولحسن الحظ فأن تدخل كيليني على كاسانو لم ينتج عن أي خطورة.

وبالنسبة للمدافع الجديد على الأتزوري أليساندرو جامبريني ، فقد اجتمع منذ وصوله لمقر تدريبات المنتخب الإيطالي بالمدرب دونادوني ، وتحدث مع المدرب عن عدة أمور قبل أن يلتحق بزملاؤوه اللاعبين في التدريبات.

ومع نهاية الجلسة التدريبية تدربا المدافعان بارزالي وماتيرازي كثيرا ً كثنائي قلب في الدفاع استعدادا ً لدخولهم في التشكيلة الأساسية أمام المنتخب الهولندي

----------


## غسان

مشكورة حلا كمشة اخبار بتجنن

----------


## MR.X

*

تحية ود واحترام الك حلا ..

ما شاء اللله متابعة اخبار الرياضة اكتر من الشباب .

صدقا انت عضوة يفتخر بها المنتدى ...

 
*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكوره على الأخبار

----------


## العالي عالي

مجهود رائع حلا في قسم الرياضية 

وان شاء الله نلقي منكي المزيد

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا على الردود



 الالمان يحرصون على غزو يورو 2008 






يسعى المنتخب الالماني لكرة القدم إلى تعزيز رقمه القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز ببطولات كأس الامم الاوروبية وإحراز اللقب الرابع من خلال نهائيات البطولة القادمة (يورو 2008) التي تستضيفها النمسا وسويسرا بالتنظيم المشترك في الفترة من السابع إلى 29 حزيران/يونيو الحالي.

ويبدو المنتخب الالماني أحد المرشحين بقوة لاحراز اللقب في يورو 2008 رغم احتلاله المركز الثاني في مجموعته بالتصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة بفارق نقطتين خلف نظيره التشيكي.

ومع التاريخ الرائع الذي يحظى به المنتخب الالماني على الساحة الاوروبية ووجود العديد من اللاعبين أصحاب المستوى العالمي ضمن صفوف الفريق حاليا سيكون عدم وصول الفريق إلى الدور قبل النهائي على الاقل خيبة أمل كبيرة له ولمشجعيه في هذه البطولة التي يخوضها للمرة السابعة في تاريخه.

ولم يحقق المنتخب الالماني أي فوز في البطولات الاوروبية منذ فوزه بلقب البطولة العاشرة التي استضافتها إنجلترا عام 1996 حيث تعادل الفريق في ثلاث مباريات وخسر مثلها على مدار مشاركته في البطولتين السابقتين عامي 2000 و2004 .

وتطور مستوى الفريق كثيرا خلال بطولة كأس العالم 2006 التي استضافتها بلاده حيث تميز أداء الفريق بالهجوم القوي والاسلوب الجميل والجذاب تحت إشراف المدرب يورجن كلينسمان الذي قاد الفريق إلى المربع الذهبي في البطولة وفاز معه بالمركز الثالث.

ومع وجود مساعده يواخيم لوف مديرا فنيا للفريق في الوقت الحالي حطم الفريق الفائز باللقب الاوروبي ثلاث مرات سابقة الرقم القياسي لاكبر هامش فوز لأي فريق في تصفيات البطولة الاوروبية وسحق منتخب سان مارينو المتواضع 13/صفر كما كان أول المنتخبات المتأهلة لنهائيات يورو 2008 .

ولكن تعادل الفريق مع منتخبات قبرص وأيرلندا وويلز والهزيمة القاسية التي مني بها الفريق أمام ضيفه التشيكي في ميونيخ كان سببا في احتلال الفريق للمركز الثاني في مجموعته بنهاية التصفيات.

ويخوض المنتخب الالماني نهائيات يورو 2008 ضمن المجموعة الثانية في الدور الاول للبطولة والتي تضم معه منتخبات بولندا والنمسا وكرواتيا.

ويعاني لوف من الحيرة في اختياراته لقائمة الفريق والتشكيل الاساسي من بين العديد من النجوم البارزين علما بأنه يفضل اللعب بطريقة 4/4/2 .

وبعد غيابه عن صفوف الفريق في كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا فرض المهاجم كيفن كوراني نفسه مجددا على الفريق خاصة بعد أن سجل ثلاثة أهداف للفريق في تصفيات يورو 2008 وبعد أن سجل 15 هدفا لفريق شالكه خلال الموسم المنقضي.

ويتألق في هجوم المنتخب الالماني أيضا اللاعب ميروسلاف كلوزه نجم هجوم بايرن ميونيخ كما قد يعتمد لوف على ماريو جوميز مهاجم شتوتجارت والفائز بلقب أفضل لاعب ألماني في عام 2007 وكذلك لوكاس بودولسكي لاعب بايرن ميونيخ والمخضرم أوليفر نويفيل الذي تألق مع فريق بوروسيا مونشنجلادباخ في دوري الدرجة الثانية خلال الموسم المنقضي.

وسقط بيرند شنايدر /34 عاما/ مؤخرا في اختبار اللياقة البدنية ليصبح خارج حسابات لوف للبطولة ويترك فراغا في خط وسط الفريق.

وقال لوف في تعليقه على غياب شنايدر الذي شارك مع المنتخب الالماني في 81 مباراة دولية "خسارة بيرند (شنايدر) تمثل لطمة قوية لانه بخبرته الكبيرة ومهاراته الفنية يمثل مدربا وقائدا لمنتخبنا.. ولكننا لحسن الحظ نمتلك البدائل".

ويضم الفريق بين صفوفه كل من مايكل بالاك نجم تشيلسي الانجليزي وتورستن فرينجز لاعب فيردر بريمن وباستيان شفاينشتايجر لاعب بايرن ميونيخ وجميعهم يمتلكون القدرة على تعويض غياب شنايدر كما أنهم يشكلون بالتأكيد خط وسط رائع للفريق.

ولكن المشكلة الحقيقية التي يعاني منها لوف فتتعلق بخط الدفاع رغم محاولات كريستوف ميتزيلدر نجم ريال مدريد الاسباني لاستعادة مستواه العالي بعد أن غاب عن صفوف الفريق لمدة شهرين بسبب الاصابة والعملية الجراحية التي أجراها.

ولحسن الحظ سيكون بإمكان لوف الاعتماد على اللاعب الشاب بير ميرتساكر نجم فريق فيردر بريمن وآرني فريدريش لاعب هرتا برلين وكذلك فيليب لام ومارسيل يانسن نجمي بايرن.

وسيظل ينز ليمان حارس مرمى أرسنال الانجليزي هو الحارس الاساسي للمنتخب الالماني رغم وجود كل من روبرت إنكه حارس هانوفر وريني أدلر حارس باير ليفركوزن.

ورغم ذلك يسود التفاؤل التام معسكر المنتخب الالماني خاصة بعد الانجاز الذي حققه الفريق في كأس العالم 2006 .

وقال فرينجز نجم خط وسط الفريق إن المنتخب الالماني يمتلك المقومات التي يحتاجها الفريق ليصبح بطلا.

وقال فرينجز الذي عانى من الإصابات في الفترة الماضية "ننتمي لمجموعة المرشحين للفوز باللقب والتي تضم أيضا منتخبات فرنسا وإيطاليا وأسبانيا وهولندا".

----------

